# On1 Software releases Photo 10



## mcasan (Oct 29, 2015)

On 1 Software just released their Photo 10 package.   They changed the name from the previous Perfect Photos Suite.    The UI is much better.   The B&W module was integrated into Effects so you can use other filters on the B&W images.   Resize is now part of the export routine were can resize, do canvas wrap...etc.  It works as a plugin set for LR or PS.   I think it will also still work as a plugin for the diehard Aperture users. It also works in standalone.  


https://www.on1.com


----------



## clee01l (Oct 29, 2015)

mcasan said:


> On 1 Software just released their Photo 10 package.   They changed the name from the previous Perfect Photos Suite.    The UI is much better.   The B&W module was integrated into Effects so you can use other filters on the B&W images.   Resize is now part of the export routine were can resize, do canvas wrap...etc.  It works as a plugin set for LR or PS.   I think it will also still work as a plugin for the diehard Aperture users. It also works in standalone.
> 
> 
> https://www.on1.com


I installed my copy today and so far I've been impressed. The help button takes me to an outdated Help browser window, but this should be easily correctable.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 30, 2015)

Good to hear. I'm downloading at the moment, but never really had time to play with earlier versions.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 30, 2015)

Since I filed my original post, I have had one crash using the Photo10 plugin trying to return to LR on applying the Photo10 adjustments.  This has not been repeated however. Photo10 restarted when it left off and I was able to apply the adjustments and return normally to LR.


----------



## mcasan (Nov 1, 2015)

If have made a few shots I don't mind importing from a card into LR and then culling.   But when I have been out shooting wildlife all day and have at least 128GB of images, no way I want to import and then cull in LR.  So I look forward to using the Broswe module to quickly view and cull images on a card.   The picks will then be sent to LR for import, default Develop presets, and preview generation. 

http://petapixel.com/2015/10/13/lightroom-import-is-600-slower-than-competition/#more-186103


If you want some fun effects, look at the impacts of crackup or down on LR Clarity and Dehaze plus Photo 10 Effect's Dynamic Contrast.   You can get some surrealistic effects to say the least.


----------

